# New puppy! Pics added!!!



## carolgavin

Hi chaps and chapesses I would like you all to meet Floyd, our brand new just out the packet Curly Coated Retriever puppy. Got him only yesterday, hope you like him.


----------



## greenasthegrass

aw am in luff with ya fluff!

He gonna be houge look at those feetsies! can't wait to meet him.

Greenie


----------



## JacSprat

Whoa!! Do you have a trailer?  
Big congrats from Jacquie and the Murphy the Mutt.


----------



## Briarose

Wow he is so lovely I hadn't heard of that breed before. Isn't he cute I love those eyes I am in love LOL


----------



## dannimac

He's beautiful - he's like an Astrakhan (sp?) coat!

D


----------



## carolgavin

Ta guys best bit is, no brushing!!!!! Just a quick spray with water on his coat and maintenance all done. Needs a wee trim now and again to chop off any frizzy bits........................................job done!!!!


----------



## litcher

What a great pressie for New Year! He's lovely.

Viv


----------



## patnles

Who knitted him?  He's absolutely gorgeous, I need one.


----------



## greenasthegrass

:lol: That mad scotterish bird knit him! she been at those kneedles for weeks the racket was nearly enough to drown out the noise of her singing and houge bagpipes.

We need more pics and we need em NOW!

Greenie (hangover free - not one drop has passed my lips honest first New Year's day have had for ages!)


----------



## patnles

greenasthegrass said:


> :lol: That mad scotterish bird knit him! she been at those kneedles for weeks the racket was nearly enough to drown out the noise of her singing and houge bagpipes.
> 
> We need more pics and we need em NOW!
> 
> Greenie (hangover free - not one drop has passed my lips honest first New Year's day have had for ages!)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Yes, more pics please. Lots more.


----------



## 1happy

*Re: New puppy!*



carolgavin said:


> Hi chaps and chapesses I would like you all to meet Floyd, our brand new just out the packet Curly Coated Retriever puppy. Got him only yesterday, hope you like him.


Hi Carol.
We love your puppy & if ever you need a sitter pleeeeeeeeeese ring me.
Can't promise to give him back though  
definitely more piccies required  
Regards Catherine


----------



## annetony

AAWWW he is gorgeous, and looks soooooo cuddly, more piccys I want more piccys   pleeeeese



Anne


----------



## Kelcat

Be honest - it's a cuddly toy isn't it?    
Very cute.


----------



## b16duv

SSSHhhhhh don't tell anyone!

I've got the questions for Sundays quiz.....

1. How cute is cazza's new puppy Answer Very

2. How many paws does Cazza's new puppy have? Answer 4

3. What colour is Cazza's new puppy Answer Black

4. What breed is Cazza's new puppy Answer Curly coated retriever

5. Why don't we have more pictures of Cazza's new puppy Answer because she is too busy adoring it

6. and so on........................

David

ps will i win this week? Answer probably not!


----------



## Telbell

Very nice- is he real? :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh

It's a poodle in disguise.

This is a blatant attempt to wind carol up.

Dave


----------



## grumpyman

Mow Cop or from some where else.?


----------



## carolgavin

Oooooh I goes away for one day and you lot get all demanding like!!!

He is soooooooooooo cute and cuddly but boy is he itchy!!!! Caught sommat down Mow Cop way, pah thats Engerland for ya full of coughs and sneezles spreading diseasals      

He is very real and I have the scratches to prove it! 

More piccys tomorrow afternoon promise


----------



## grumpyman

Thats cuse yer a soft scoti and yer should have given us a visit. :wink:


----------



## duxdeluxe

great to see someone doing their bit for curly coats - they are an endangered breed. We have in the village and he is wonderful. We have had a succession of flat coat retrievers - just don't expect them to actually retrieve......

beautiful dog - gorgeous! Thanks for putting the picture up


----------



## Rapide561

*Pup*

Hello

Make sure he gets his own MHF profile too! Dogs can read and write you know!

Russell


----------



## Suenliam

He's geooooooooooorgeous but what do you call him? He must have a name to get a go on the forum as Russell insists.

Sue


----------



## Suenliam

Sorry    

Got so carried away with the picture, I forgot to read the blurb :roll: 

Welcome Floyd

Sue


----------



## patp

Georgous or what?

Has he got a name yet? Or is it not printable :lol: 

Enjoy!

Pat


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Carol

Floyd is a little beauty, but I see he has already been traipsing mud all over your lovely plain blue carpet. :lol: :lol: :roll: 

I think the curly jobs are great, and reputed to be smarter and easier to train than flat-coats.  

Don't listen to all those mickey-taking comments either.

He will be fine if you just remember to keep him fully wound - but do be careful where you insert the key!!  :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## DABurleigh

What puppy?

Sorry - just thought I'd keep the trend going


----------



## carolgavin

Helloooooooooo guys and gals, his name is Floyd, otherwise known as Saxonholme War Hero. Am trying to get some more pics for you all. 
Thanks for all your good wishes and lovely comments about him.


----------



## locovan

This is Flloyd we all chose names but you didnt choose any of them Carol did you.
A wonderful little present he is super Georgous and looks so different I dont know the breed at all.
How great that he doesnt moult Louis my dog is terrible for moulting everywhere.
Have fun together :lol:


----------



## carolgavin

locovan said:


> This is Flloyd we all chose names but you didnt choose any of them Carol did you.
> A wonderful little present he is super Georgous and looks so different I dont know the breed at all.
> How great that he doesnt moult Louis my dog is terrible for moulting everywhere.
> Have fun together :lol:


Sorry Mavis hunny, son and breeder had final say and they chose names. There were loads of good suggestions on here too. They did like Remembrance Day but there were one too many letters :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## peejay

He's luvverley. 

I'd run a hot iron over him first though, to get rid of all those creases.

Pete


----------



## locovan

carolgavin said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is Flloyd we all chose names but you didnt choose any of them Carol did you.
> A wonderful little present he is super Georgous and looks so different I dont know the breed at all.
> How great that he doesnt moult Louis my dog is terrible for moulting everywhere.
> Have fun together :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Mavis hunny, son and breeder had final say and they chose names. There were loads of good suggestions on here too. They did like Remembrance Day but there were one too many letters :roll: :roll: :roll:
Click to expand...

No probs Carol Flloyd suits him he is sooooo sweet :lol:


----------



## CaGreg

Hi Cazza,
So many wishes for you.
Happy New Year to you and the men in your life.
Welcome to Floyd and hope he has a happy life with you (He will!)
Congrats on his arrival and best wishes with him.
Thanks again for the pressie.

Talk soon,
Ca xx


----------



## duxdeluxe

Zebedee said:


> I think the curly jobs are great, and reputed to be smarter and easier to train than flat-coats.


ANYTHING is smarter than a flat coat........ all good looks and no brains except an overwhelming desire to escape.

Curly coats are wonderful dogs, just wish there were more around

Anyone want an "oaf hound"? We are fostering a 10 month old 50% husky 25% GSD 25% Rottie cross - with all the best bits of each breed and none of the vices (except theft!)


----------



## carolgavin

Here goes some more pics!!














































Carol - I have reduced the pics for you

stew


----------



## Briarose

What lovely photos I just want to come and fuss him right now, he is a real cutie...........how many weeks old is he ?


----------



## annetony

brill piccys

he is so cute and looks like he will be big, I see you are preparing for that with the food bowls :lol: :lol: 


Anne


----------



## carolgavin

Stew hunny thanks so much, dunno why they were so big!!! Must have done sommat stupid!!

Briarose he is currently 7 weeks old!!
Anne thats him jumping into Neos (our english setters) bowl and stealing his food as well!!!


----------



## magncol

has he/she got a brother :newb:


----------



## chrisgreen

great pics and a great looking dog.
but carol in pick 2 i think you need to run the hover under the chair as its getting a bit dusty under there.lol


----------



## carolgavin

magncol said:


> has he/she got a brother :newb:


Nope he is an only child, the breeder was hoping for about 6 puppies but only Floyd was born.    He is lovely though isn't he?? Breeder might mate Peg (the mum) again as she would like a bitch to keep.



> but carol in pick 2 i think you need to run the hover under the chair as its getting a bit dusty under there.


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh, you are right am orf for hooover ASAP like!!!!!


----------



## greenasthegrass

ROFLMAO! :lol: :wav: 

Chris do you wanna die young?


----------



## chrisgreen

just jesting lol.


----------



## greenasthegrass

No good back tracking now - can hear them there bagpipes a coming! brace yerself!


----------



## zulurita

What a darling  Couldn't you just love him to bits  

Love the photos.


----------



## patp

An only child 8O I bet his mummy was upset when he left home   

Pat


----------



## carolgavin

patp said:


> An only child 8O I bet his mummy was upset when he left home
> 
> Pat


Err apparently she was quite pleased to get rid of him. Had him at vet this am as he is incredibly itchy, vet thinks he may have mites but due to all the scratching he now has secondary skin infection............awwwwwww!!!
So could anyone tell me exactly how I am gonna get one antibiotic tablet a day into him??????


----------



## Zebedee

carolgavin said:


> So could anyone tell me exactly how I am gonna get one antibiotic tablet a day into him??????


Hi Carol

I would not normally suggest teasing a dog with food, but give him one or two little pieces of his favourite treat (just to get him really keen). This assumes you already know what he likes of course. :?

Then tease him a bit with a piece containing the tablet, and with luck he will snatch it from you and practically inhale it without touching the sides.

Not something to do any more often than necessary, as it is sure to encourage bad habits. 8O

It may however be the kindest and least distressing way to get a tablet down his throat, especially since he is so new and you have had no time to gain his confidence. 

Dave


----------



## patnles

patp said:


> An only child 8O I bet his mummy was upset when he left home
> 
> Pat


  Probably not. With no siblings to chew and keep him amused, he probably annoyed the hell out of his poor mum :lol: 
You could try what I do with Elsa's tabs.
I buy cheap jars of chicken spread or potted beef and make a ball with the tabs in the middle. She is rather greedy though and just swallows it whole.
He looks adorable. Thanks for posting the piccies. 
Lesley


----------



## dannimac

Carol

If Misty ever needs tablets we squish a piece of strong cheddar cheese around the tablet and she gulps it down no issue whatsoever.

He's a cutey - poor wee itchy beast!

D


----------



## patp

I visited my friend's puppy classes with my 9 year old Gypsy. 
There were games which we joined in with, and one was to give your puppy a tablet but really it is a treat. Such a wonderful idea!

anyway - as I said :roll: I joined in with Gypsy. She had been scoffing bits of cheese all night for doing her stuff. I reached out, opened her mouth, put the "pill" (piece of cheese) in and she promptly spat it out the side :lol: :lol: :lol: She didn't get to her age without learning a thing or two about human behaviour :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

patp said:


> I joined in with Gypsy. She had been scoffing bits of cheese all night for doing her stuff. I reached out, opened her mouth, put the "pill" (piece of cheese) in and she promptly spat it out the side :lol: :lol: :lol: She didn't get to her age without learning a thing or two about human behaviour :lol:


I don't pretend to share your expertise Pat (  ) but that's precisely why I suggested teasing Carol's pup, earlier in the thread.

Dogs are a damn sight smarter than we often give them credit for, and if you open their mouths to pop something in, the chances are it will come out again to be sniffed and checked over . . . whatever it is. They learn very quickly from earlier experiences of nasty tablets. :roll:

If they can be tricked into (more or less) snatching it out of your hand and swallowing it whole, you stand a much better chance, and they will be less likely to develop the "spit it out" reaction. 

What do you do though when your dog chews everything?? Gracie always chews every scrap of any food she eats, so the usual tricks don't work. 8O

The only "kind" way we have found is to put some milk in a squeezy bottle. One of us opens her mouth and tosses the tablet to the back of her throat and the other squirts a drop of milk in after it. Raise her head and stroke her throat and she is forced to swallow . . . or drown! 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

Fortunately we taught her to be tolerant of mouth (and other) handling as a tiny pup, so she doesn't bother about having her mouth pulled open . . . but would probably prefer beer in the squeezy bottle! 8O

But that's a story for another day!


----------



## duxdeluxe

Lovely pup - I'm just thinking of a year on when the whole house has been chewed to bits!!!

We use the strong cheese option for tablets

Keep us updated with pics......


----------



## carolgavin

Gawd this pill thing be nightmare :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: He is sooooo tiny that like Zebbys wee Gracie he chews everything he eats into tiny pieces. 
So far we have tried the cheese (dailylea as its squishy!) not a flippin chance he took one look at the tiny wee undoctored bit I was giving him and promptly legged it. Possibly cheese not his thing!! Next we tried disguising it in his tripe but as per above he chewed it and spat it out!!!!!! We have now resorted to crushing it on a spoon and disguising it in a teaspoonful of mince plus gravy. That worked this morning. Now only have to get other half into him...................................     

He is so new and so unfamiliar with many foods that its proving very difficult to tempt him.
Giving vet a call tomorrow to see if can crush it into teaspoonful of milk and syringe it into him gradually.


----------



## greenasthegrass

Have you tried it in a bit of lurpak? doesn't even touch the sides on ours and its a bit squishy to hide it.


----------



## Zebedee

carolgavin said:


> Giving vet a call tomorrow to see if can crush it into teaspoonful of milk and syringe it into him gradually.


No medical reason why you shouldn't Carol. It's no different to giving him his pill then following it with a drink of milk. 

Probably won't be easy though (we've tried it) because the pill is unlikely to dissolve, and the "precipitate" may be difficult to squirt from a syringe. :?

The only way I think would be to mix up one-shot doses, shake it well in the syringe, then shoot it down his throat without too much messing around. That is . . . grab him, open his mouth with head tilted well back, and squirt!! 8O 

If you do it quickly and efficiently, and praise and give him treats immediately, he is unlikely to be too bothered at his age. (It will also get him used to it for the future which could be very handy.) Tiny pups tend to "accept" things more readily than an older experienced dog, and he will probably just get on with it . . . and after a few times he will look for the fuss and the treats.

May help - hope so! 

P.S. The medicine may be available in liquid form? That could be very handy, so maybe another question for the vet!


----------



## carolgavin

Ta guys. Greeni tried the lurpak option, hey who doesn't like lurpak???? Errr Floyd!!! 

Talking of Lurpak am fancying some toast.............


----------



## duxdeluxe

I'm in the Philippines at the moment (just arrived - work, not play) but if you still have a problem then send me a PM and I will put you in contact with my (flat and curly coat retriever loving) veterinary nurse wife.......


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Carol - probably useless, but our vet showed me how to dose a cat. And if you think it's difficult doing a pup/dog, then try a cat!

Anyway - pill at the back of the throat a la Zebedee style and then dab his nose with a drop of water (actually spit, but that's not polite  ). The theory is that it is instinctive for the tongue to then lick the nose and automatically swallow, probably. Acutally it works on the cat if you can catch him in the first place.

We had a Golden Retriever how at the end of his life was on lots of pills. Best way to get them into him was to let him think he was stealing a bit of meat. It was gulped down extra specially quickly - no time to investigate the contents.

All the best with Floyd

Sue


----------



## Zebedee

Suenliam said:


> We had a Golden Retriever how at the end of his life was on lots of pills. Best way to get them into him was to let him think he was stealing a bit of meat. It was gulped down extra specially quickly - no time to investigate the contents.
> Sue


Nice one Sue. 

Not a mile away from my "teasing" tactic.

Couldn't use the "stealing" routine on Gracie though, as she has been trained not to . . . . and it worked. 8O  

Interestingly we couldn't use the "nose licking" strategy either, as Gracie can't do that either. Her tongue seems very short and she has never licked her lips - and is always a gobby mess after feeding as a result. 8O

We are getting the vet to check if she is tongue tied when she is spayed next month.

Dave


----------



## carolgavin

Thanks to everyone for all their great advice. Managed to get him to take half this am now only another half to do :roll: :roll: :roll: 

He is really finding his feet now and is terrorising poor Neo, he is such a big softie that he is putting up with his attacks and not retaliating..................yet!!!!! He is brilliant on the house training front (thanks to Marie, the breeder) and from day one has run to patio door with a little cry when he needs to go, so no messes indoors. 

Next will be to lead train him, we will be showing him so he will not be wearing a collar.


----------



## duxdeluxe

The mutt that you see in the Avatar (who is incredibly cute even if he does look like yoda) has a bit of a sensitive throat and we use a harness on him that goes underneath, up the front and clips around the backof his shoulders, the lead attaching somehwere between his shoulder blades. Result is a bit more disciplined that other methods and no scarifying of the neck fur. I'll try and find out where Dawn got it from if you want. 

The only trouble is trying to put it on when the dog is madly (and I mean madly....) bouncing up and down by at least a couple of feet in front of you. He does like his "w"'s....

We tried a Halti with our last flat coat and all she did was try and rub it off on anything that she saw, even a neighbour! Maybe the dog wasn't quite as stupid as she appeared to be.......


----------



## carolgavin

duxdeluxe said:


> The mutt that you see in the Avatar (who is incredibly cute even if he does look like yoda) has a bit of a sensitive throat and we use a harness on him that goes underneath, up the front and clips around the backof his shoulders, the lead attaching somehwere between his shoulder blades. Result is a bit more disciplined that other methods and no scarifying of the neck fur. I'll try and find out where Dawn got it from if you want.
> 
> ......


Ooooh yes please if you dont mind. That would be great!! I love your wee mutt he looks sooooooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Sharnor

Hi Carol

Not sure how this one managed to slip through, but it did, I am sorry. Your boy is absolutely gorgeous!!!! Congratulations and have loads of fun.

All the best

Sharon


----------



## duxdeluxe

carolgavin said:


> Ooooh yes please if you dont mind. That would be great!! I love your wee mutt he looks sooooooooooo cute!!!


Sorry for the delayed response - spent most of the last few days in bed with flu.

I'll email Dawn (I'm still in the Philippines - business trip) and see where it came from. It's a real knack getting it on a manically excited dog that bounces about 2 feet in the air whenever you reach for the lead.....


----------



## duxdeluxe

I googled dog harness and rather wished I hadn't clicked on the first suitable looking site I found ........ mmmm nice leather! 

However This one looks interesting and so does this one

What a wonderful thing the internerd is.............

Hope the above helps - they are so much better than a chain


----------



## Kelcat

Carol - try one of these - really really easy to put on & size

Right Size Harness


----------



## patnles

Carol - Why can't Floyd wear a collar? Will it spoil his luverly curls? Will you have to use a slip lead in the show ring and could that not be used for daily use?
Just wondering 
Lesley


----------



## wobby

Wish he was ours, he is just gorgeous, we miss our little mutts a lot.

Wobby


----------



## carolgavin

Thanks very much everyone for all the links etc. 
Lesley its apparently better if they don't wear a collar :roll: :roll: dunno why!!!
Am trying to put on more pics bear with me!


----------



## lindyloot

Ta guys best bit is, no brushing!!!!! Just a quick spray with water on his coat and maintenance all done. Needs a wee trim now and again to chop off any frizzy bits........................................job done!!!

Hi Carol, lovely piccy. Trying to get our muffin to enjoy the joys of having a brush. I have never had a pup with hair like it.You brush her and she looks lovely then five minutes later its like rats tails again. I hope it is just puppy fur. Roll on the spring as she will be having a trip to the dog groomers for a "short back and side"!!!  lol
Lin


----------

